# Воспитатель в детском саду > Обмен опытом работы воспитателей > Возможности компьютера >  Визитная карточка детского сада

## Svetulya

Каждый детский сад имеет в обязательном порядке свою *Визитную карточку*.
Давайте обменяемся ими здесь и поделимся опытом в ее составлении :Aga: . 

Вот эту скромную Визитную карточку я готовила для нашего д/сада "Колосок" года четыре назад: *http://files.mail.ru/HZZZLO
*

А такие нашла в Инете:

----------


## po4emy4ka

не могу ссылку найти на сайте. там всевозможных визиток много. попробую фото вставлять. чайник, однако...

www.tst-d.ru/detsad

ну... дошло. оказывается все проще пареной репы.

 Света, посмотрите! мне понравились. правда, заказать я их не смогу. это другое государство, но за идею взять многое можно, сделать самим. 
своими руками я делала дежурство в группе. к следующему году буду делать визитку группы по тому же принципу. фото сделаю позже. рассказываю смысл: из сайдинговых понелей делаем основу, окантовка - уголок для панелей. благо, они сейчас есть разных расцветок. а не нравится цвет - выход прост - цветная самоклеющаяся пленка. на нее наносим рисунок, тоже из пленки. это кропотливое занятие. (любой, отражающий название). я на дежурстве делала еще проще - вырезала из разукращек подходящую картинку, с одной стороны обклеивала ее скотчем, потом клеем ПВА пришпандоривала, куда надо. держится надежно. и глянцево. только надо очень аккуратно все выполнять.

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девчата, у нас есть визитки в каждой группе. Расположены они в раздевалке в специальных настенных стендах. В них мы пишем название группы, девиз, направление, в котором работает данная группа в текущем году; имена-отчества всех педагогов (включая музруководителя, руководителя по физвоспитанию, психолога, дефектолога), которые работают с этими детками, а так же имя-отчество зав ДУ и номер ее рабочего телефона, адрес детсада. Все в компьютерной обработке.
А в холле д/с на общем стенде висит дивиз нашего учреждения:
Девиз воспитателей:
Каждый ребенок единственный и неповторимый!
Девиз детей:
Познаем мир вместе со взрослыми!

----------


## Svetulya

Еще меня интересуют компактные Визитки Д/сада которые возят на конкурс "Воспитатель года". 
У нас появилась Аврора, которая искусно владеет фотошопом :Ok: . 
Думаю, что с ее легкой руки мы научимся делать классные визитки!  :Ok:

----------


## buba_nata

Вот раскопала наконец, на дисках свою визитку, делала в ГОНО в прошлом году, нет только 7 страниц, где по фон соотвествует цвету радуги и на нем помещенны фото детей и вид деятельности по "Радуге"

----------


## Анна Корж

Часто у нас в саду проходят семинары и для гостей я представляю такую визитку нашего МДОУ  http://webfile.ru/placed?id=4431990#

----------


## Наташа1974

Добрый день, я правда не работник детского сада , но мать троих детей и люблю  фотошоп и помогать свои воспитателям. В прошлом году делала визитки вот такие.
[IMG]http://*********org/524614m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А  этом году, вот такие были делала на выбор.
1.[IMG]http://*********org/581977m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
А у нас такая визитка. это чистый вариант.
[IMG]http://*********org/558425m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/548185m.jpg[/IMG]
в пустые места вставляю фото на разные темы, физкультура, горница, рисование, , прогулка, занятие и прочие.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Ну еще с фото для наглядности. все визитки разные для выбора делала, мои остановились на предыдущем варианте. 
Печатаю на А4 очень красиво, и для УО.
[IMG]http://*********org/536921m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## po4emy4ka

> в пустые места вставляю фото на разные темы, физкультура, горница, рисование, , прогулка, занятие и прочие.


классно! вот бы еще научила, как фото вставлять... я - чайник-чайником...

----------


## Наташа1974

> классно! вот бы еще научила, как фото вставлять... я - чайник-чайником...


если сильно надо могу помочь, или ежели сама  то скину в другом формате и без надписи.

----------


## ПУХ логопед

Вот наша визитка
http://dump.ru/file/4623599

----------


## Slava-Luda

Здравствуйте!!! Я тоже работник детского сада- воспитатель. У меня много есть интересного материала, но вот как загрузить на сайт я не знаю, у меня не получается... Что нужно сделать? Подскажите, пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> У меня много есть интересного материала, но вот как загрузить на сайт я не знаю, у меня не получается... Что нужно сделать? Подскажите, пожалуйста!!!!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131390 - посмотри для начала здесь. потом здесь - http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12.
если есть конкретные вопросы - пиши, поможем обязательно!!!

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Вот наша визитка
> http://dump.ru/file/4623599


По-моему, это годовой план.Может вы перепутали файлы?

----------


## lanavlad

А еще можно делать коллажи и визитки в графической программе Корел ДРО
Я визитки, схемы и все остальное делаю в ней. По сравнению с фотошопом она проще в обращении. Фотошопом тоже владею, но в корле мне удобнее.

----------


## НАТАЛЬЯ БАРСУКОВА

Вот такую визитную карточку вымучила к городскому форуму "Родительское собрание - 2010":http://files.mail.ru/6YALCL

----------


## Ольга Березина

Давно пользуюсь сайтом  http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/ там очень много визиток

А ещё вот этот сайт http://detsad-kitty.ru/ , конечно может про них все давно знают, но я их считаю очень полезными.

----------


## Фея Фиалка

Делала в детский сад вот такую визитку

----------


## fagott

Визитку детского сада "Калинка", заказывали в типографии, она большая стоит на ножках-стойках

----------

